
First version of WireGuard patchset submitted to LKML - pferde
https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2018-July/003176.html
======
nirv
Very excited about the WireGuard being mainlined in the kernel, it's a pity
that the window for a patchset for 4.19 is already closed. But while I'm fine
with the wireguard-dkms dynamic module on Linux desktop/server systems, I'm
especially looking forward to the merge into Android/AOSP asap, that's my main
pain point.

